# Excision of perineal condyloma with fulguration of other foci



## ksb0211 (Sep 29, 2011)

I keep going back and forth on this one.  Any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

PRE/POST OPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS
Condyloma acuminata involving the left groin and perineal area.

PROCEDURE
Excision of perineal condyloma with fulguration of other foci.

DESCRIPTION
The patient was brought to the operating room after attainment of sufficient general anesthesia.  He was pretreated with antibiotics and prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion.  A scrub, prep was carried out.  This area involved about 8 cm right at the groin crease and there was this big fungating condylomata that came from that area.  We injected with Marcaine 0.25% with epinephrine, made an elliptical incision and the incision itself was about 10 centimeters in length and we then excised probably at that point 0.90% of this condyloma right from the groin.  At that point we do suctioned throughout and with pinpoint Bovie we suctioned right next to it, we just fulgurated these other, all were about less than a cm foci of adjacent condylomata and just bovied each one of those and then we irrigated and then closed with deep sutures of 3-0 Vicryl followed by mattress sutures of 3-0 silk.  We then, at the completion of the case, came back around and refulgurated all those areas once again.  He tolerated the procedure quite well.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Sep 30, 2011)

46924


----------

